# Critical skills visa rejected on the basis that my institution did not respond to DHA's emails/Calls



## James Makris (Dec 3, 2021)

I applied for a PhD Holder's critical skills visa in November 2021. It was rejected based on the fact that the university where I studied did not respond when DHA tried contacting it to verify my qualification. I then appealed and submitted qualification confirmation letters from my University. My first appeal was rejected and again the response was "School letters could not be positively verified with the institution." Iam planning to submit my second appeal however Iam wondering what I should do differently now, because I feel it will be rejected again. This will be last my last appeal because you only get 2 chances to appeal. How does Home Affairs contact institutions, How do I make sure when my university is contacted they do respond. Anyone who has experienced the same?


----------

